# Historias de Superación: llegan los GAINERS, gordos que quieren engordar hasta alcanzar la INMOVILIDAD o REVENTAR (lo que pase antes)



## Segismunda (1 Sep 2022)

Aunque siempre existieron los *feeders* (personas que disfrutan engordando a su pareja) y los *gainers* (personas que anhelan ser obesas), es ahora cuando esta parafilia alcanza cotas aberrantes. Como podéis ver en la siguiente imagen, los gordos se están organizando para alcanzar la inutilidad total, como predijeron Los Simpson.










Sus podcasts dibujan un futuro poco halagüeño para la raza humana. En este, una persona que responde al nombre de *Inmóvil Pepe* nos cuenta su experiencia. Asegura que la inmovilidad es incompatible con un empleo, pero de momento no ha podido dejar de trabajar «por razones muy fuera de su control».










Para estas personas, tener un cuerpo mórbido es una necesidad tan arraigada, que aceptan los problemas de salud que puedan venir. Sin embargo, como aún no hay políticas públicas con perspectiva gainer, tienen que obtener ingresos por su cuenta. La *monetización tragona* parece la mejor idea y encontraremos ayuda en internet si queremos averiguar cómo montar nuestro negocio. El obeso de la derecha ya comía donuts sobre su barriga en 2020 porque el mundo anglosajón siempre va por delante.










Al igual que los *gymbros*, los gainers comparten sus progresos online, recibiendo halagos de sus compañeros. Practican lo que ellos denominan 'fatness' y reivindican su superioridad sobre el fitness. De hecho, no todos estos obesos partían de ser fofos o tirillas sedentarios. Muchos de ellos, tenían cuerpazos de gimnasio antes de comprender que eran gordos atrapados en un cuerpo espectacular, un envoltorio de autoodio impuesto por la sociedad.















En la subcultura gainer existe la *diversidad*, como puede apreciarse en las siguientes imágenes. De género, de raza, de orientación sexual... aunque existe un denominador común: que el feeder no sea un puto gordo de las harinas. Si bien hay parejas que comparten el rol de obeso, abundan más aquellas en las que el feeder está de buen ver (la cuarta fotografía preña el alma de cualquier musculoca).










No todo el mundo es *encourager*, aquella persona que ayuda a los demás a lograr un peligroso sobrepeso, aunque él no quiera ser gordo (como el hombre de la fotografía derecha). Algunos, como la intolerante mujer de la izquierda, dejan que sus prejuicios arruinen hasta un divertido día de piscina. No se les pide que formen parte de esta subcultura, como los encouragers, pero sí podrían dar el paso y convertirse en *admirers*, celebrando así la diversidad de cuerpes, aunque sin mayor implicación.










Porque esta comunidad sufre el *armario de la gorditud*. Veamos este testimonio de un feeder que, sin ser obeso, tuvo que explicar en casa su orientación sexual. Los padres mostraron preocupación y tolerancia, aunque él tuvo que suavizarles la confesión, como el homosexual que empieza declarándose bisexual. Un relato para reflexionar:










Finalmente, la comunidad del orgullo obeso es honesta y, por lo tanto, no quiere aceptar miembros mediante engaños. Por ello, realizan estas *simulaciones virtuales* en las que puede verse cómo luciría Catherine Zeta-Jones si se hiciese gainer. Causa alborozo que la belleza sea algo tan subjetivo y que está tan en el interior. Algunas mujeres, al ver estas imágenes, saldrán corriendo a su Burger King más cercano.










En *conclusión*, puede que el momento político no sea propicio para este estilo de vida: inviabilidad de las pensiones, agotamiento de lo público, recesión, decrecentismo... pero esta es una crítica que merece una reflexión político-económica. En ningún caso debemos juzgar a una comunidad pacífica que solo anhela tener un cuerpo que represente su mente y su alma. Como diría Simone de Beauvoir, uno no nace gordo, solo llega a serlo.


----------



## ErListo (1 Sep 2022)

De nuevo, ya lo predijeron Los Simpson.


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Sep 2022)

Una guerra tenían que haber pasao.


----------



## ANS² (1 Sep 2022)

qué puto asco


----------



## InigoMontoya (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Yomismita (1 Sep 2022)

Parafilias. Parafilias everywhere.


----------



## Hairat4ever (1 Sep 2022)

Cuando dejas que alguien tome el control sobre ti para hacerte daño, eso sí que es tocar fondo. Me interesaría mucho saber lo que les ronda en la cabeza a los feeders, supongo que es algún tipo de sadismo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Sep 2022)

Quedarse parapléjico es la hauténtica saluc


----------



## Bien boa (1 Sep 2022)

Dios, que desasosiego...


----------



## BBorg (1 Sep 2022)

Y eso se lo creen un señor de Nebraska y otro de Gabón


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## BBorg (1 Sep 2022)

Este sabe de esto @Gainer


----------



## burbute (1 Sep 2022)

¿Estos gordacos nunca las han pasado putas con una muela picada? Basta con eso para quitarte las ganas de comer, mucho menos comer dulces y mierdas por el estilo.

No entiendo cómo comen con tanta ansia cuando la mayoría deben tener los dientes hechos polvo de tanta bebida energética y venenos similares. ¿En serio les puede más la glotonería que el miedo al dolor o a la tortura del dentista?


----------



## Euler (1 Sep 2022)

Que caiga un meteorito gordo


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

No sé cómo hacéis el menor caso a las mierdas del OP.


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Sep 2022)

SOYLENT GREEN, ahora +5000% de GRASUZA.
@JoséBatallas seal of aprobe


----------



## Segismunda (1 Sep 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Cuando dejas que alguien tome el control sobre ti para hacerte daño, eso sí que es tocar fondo. Me interesaría mucho saber lo que les ronda en la cabeza a los feeders, supongo que es algún tipo de sadismo.



Paco el inmóvil dice en el podcast que tiene un/a feeder que lo ayuda cuando pierde la fuerza de voluntad o no tiene hambre, que está al pie del cañón. Siempre hay un roto para un descosido, si él caníbal de Rotterdam encontró pareja, por qué no estos.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (1 Sep 2022)

feeders, gainers, gymbros, encouragers, admirers, vaya cantidad de angloMIERDA que nos viene.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (1 Sep 2022)

No paran los hijos de puta.


----------



## Hairat4ever (1 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Paco el inmóvil dice en el podcast que tiene un/a feeder que lo ayuda cuando pierde la fuerza de voluntad o no tiene hambre, que está al pie del cañón. Siempre hay un roto para un descosido, si él caníbal de Rotterdam encontró pareja, por qué no estos.



Conozco el caso a la inversa, gente normal que su pareja la estimula a perder bastante peso. Para mí es un tipo de sociopatía.


----------



## Shudra (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Maybe (1 Sep 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de BiBir... 



Hairat4ever dijo:


> Me interesaría mucho saber lo que les ronda en la cabeza a los feeders



Uf, ¿estás segura? Hay preguntas que es mejor no hacerse... adentrarse en la mente de uno de estos subseres debe ser como ponerse a rebuscar en un contenedor de basura orgánica abandonado al sol en Almería todo el mes de agosto.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (1 Sep 2022)

Original es. Son el reverso exacto de las mariconas culturistas zampabatidos, del mirarse todo el día en el espejito, con selfies etc pero con mucho más mérito.
Ésto es cagarse en la sociedad, la estética, la salud, el qué dirán, en todo, con dos cojones.


----------



## Hairat4ever (1 Sep 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Quitáis las ganas de BiBir...
> 
> 
> 
> Uf, ¿estás segura? Hay preguntas que es mejor no hacerse... adentrarse en la mente de uno de estos subseres debe ser como ponerse a rebuscar en un contenedor de basura orgánica abandonado al sol en Almería todo el mes de agosto.



No digo que vaya a someterme a algo así. Encontrar una explicación a una cuestión estética o de supuesta atracción tan fuera de lo normal, nada más. Psicópatas tienes un montón por doquier y en cualquier parte de tu vida.


----------



## gromenauer (1 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> En la subcultura gainer existe la *diversidad*, como puede apreciarse en las siguientes imágenes. De género, de raza, de orientación sexual... *aunque existe un denominador común: que el feeder no sea un puto gordo de las harinas*. Si bien hay parejas que comparten el rol de obeso, abundan más aquellas en las que el feeder está de buen ver (la cuarta fotografía preña el alma de cualquier musculoca).



Hola busco feeder femenina y fogosa de buen ver, entre 20-25 años para que me alimente como un cerdo. Mi sueño es llegar a 220 kg, para tener ciertos impedimientos fisicos que me permitan cobrar pagita sin trabajar. Y deseo tener tal barrigon y grasa suprarenal que no me vea la pilila.

Otro requisito para mi feeder es que sea tambien exibicionista. Mi intencion es filmar regularmente videos porno con mi feeder para aportar en la comunidad, y así lograr captar nuevos gainers, feeders, encouragers y admirers. Fisicamente estaré un poco impedido, pero soy un tipo imaginativo y tengo ideas como las siguientes: Fornicar con la postura de misionero mientras aplasto a mi feeder con mi barriga y ella me sirve una garrafa de 8 litros de cocacola, o sentarme en su cara mientras me como un grasiento bocata de calamares.

Id rapido chicas, pues ya hay muchas pretendientes pero solo una sera mi feeder. Aun así también estoy abierto a futuras colaboraciones con posibles encouragers.


----------



## sebososabroso (1 Sep 2022)

Estos, como los trans, su vida tampoco será larga. Como ahora nadie puede decir si la peña esta loca, pasan estas cosas.

Antes, le contabas algo a tu padre así y te metía una hostia que te quitaba la vida, ahora te llevan al telepizza.


----------



## OSPF (1 Sep 2022)

Hay que alimentar la delantera de @Segismunda a base de bollicaos y leche de palo


Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Puta mierda , sino se han terminado el plato , putos fanegas...me encantaría verlos follar joder 




Hairat4ever dijo:


> No digo que vaya a someterme a algo así. Encontrar una explicación a una cuestión estética o de supuesta atracción tan fuera de lo normal, nada más. Psicópatas tienes un montón por doquier y en cualquier parte de tu vida.



Es para que no les manguen la novia , que este tan mazada que no pueda ir ni a la nevera a por chocolate


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Sep 2022)

OSPF dijo:


> Hay que alimentar la delantera de @Segismunda a base de bollicaos y leche de palo
> 
> Puta mierda , sino se han terminado el plato , putos fanegas...me encantaría verlos follar joder
> 
> ...



Nickocado es maricón


----------



## Segismunda (1 Sep 2022)

¿Esto cómo puede ser?


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (1 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¿Esto cómo puede ser?



Esta...no seas fobiacalgbeitaica
Esta embarazada!! No lo ves!!


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Escombridos (1 Sep 2022)

Malditos degenerados !


----------



## 4ken4t0n (1 Sep 2022)

Mira que tenían fotos para hacer el cartel


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Sep 2022)

El de la iaquierda es muy poco creíble. Debe ser al revés: bodytransformation de gordaco que se va al Templo a mazarse dvro... porque qué motivación podría tener un rubito summer perfectito guapito musculito de engordar como un puto cerdo??


----------



## Segismunda (1 Sep 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> El de la iaquierda es muy poco creíble. Debe ser al revés: bodytransformation de gordaco que se va al Templo a mazarse dvro... porque qué motivación podría tener un rubito summer perfectito guapito musculito de engordar como un puto cerdo??



Puede que sea fake, pero sí los hay que tienen cuerpo de gym o al menos definición. Lo que pasa es que normalmente van a la fase muscufofo y ese no tiene rastro de tonificación.


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Nickocado es maricón



Spaguetti boloñesa!!!  yummmmy  , qué poquito comen, están desmejorados


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Sep 2022)

Nos quieren asi, enfermos, drogadictos, Woke o Incels, incapaces de pensar y rebelarnos, una culturss milenaria lista para el sacrificio y la desaparición.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Sep 2022)

En Asturias llevais ventaja, no he visto en mi vida tierra con mas gord@s.


----------



## remerus (1 Sep 2022)

A esa gente tenian que dejarlos morir de inanicion entre excrementos.


----------



## remerus (1 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Asturias llevais ventaja, no he visto en mi vida tierra con mas gord@s.



A ti que te pasa con Asturias te dio por el culo un gordo porque menuda obsesion.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Asturias llevais ventaja, no he visto en mi vida tierra con mas gord@s.



Pues tira para Canarias.. yo no he visto sitio donde se le de al azucar con tanta alegria...


----------



## mouse child (1 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Puede que sea fake, pero sí los hay que tienen cuerpo de gym o al menos definición. Lo que pasa es que normalmente van a la fase muscufofo y ese no tiene rastro de tonificación.



Al rubio en la foto de gordo se le marcan un poco los abdominales superiores


----------



## NormanMan (1 Sep 2022)

igual que en la caída del imperio romano


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Sep 2022)

Me está empezando a dar un asco terrible cada rincón de este mundo.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Sep 2022)

No se parecen a la morsa gorda del retorno del Jedi?.


----------



## Segismunda (1 Sep 2022)

Esto no se consigue sin tesón y colaboración de un entorno feeder.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Sep 2022)

Para ser un gainer campeon hay que tener mucha fuerza de voluntad, son atletas, comer unas 48 veces al dia, masticar y tragar, masticar y tragar, gladiadores del siglo XXI.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (1 Sep 2022)

Pocos kilos me parecen ...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Sep 2022)

Luego ... a mi vida con 300 kg.
Y con los pellejos que sobran odres de vino.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (1 Sep 2022)

Pienso lo mismo que de los lgtbiqwerty, aberración antinatura


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Sep 2022)

Que os parece el restaurante Heart Attack Grill donde te ponen una bata de enfermo, y lo regenta un Coto Matamoros vestido de doctor


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Sep 2022)

VES POR QUE TIENE QUE VOLVER YA LA SANTA URRSS???!!!!


----------



## Gainer (1 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Este sabe de esto @Gainer



mande?

yo he engordado un montón en unos años, y estoy bien con eso, pero nadie me ceba ni nada. Lo hago yo solito


----------



## ray merryman (1 Sep 2022)

Que bien lo están haciendo los jews


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 Sep 2022)

Hilo muy currado y absolutamente grotesco que me ha hecho perder aun más fe en la humanidac, cosa que creía imposible.  

Es ustec muy jrande SegisInmunda.


----------



## Nebulosas (1 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¿Esto cómo puede ser?




Qué ganas de buscar basuras parafilicas. Tanto te gusta esto?

Yo cuando veo todo esto me hace pensar en los circos de principios del siglo XX. Cuando se exhibia lo que ellos llamaban a un freak-show.

Creo que formarías parte del elenco...


----------



## Señor Manolo (1 Sep 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Cuando dejas que alguien tome el control sobre ti para hacerte daño, eso sí que es tocar fondo. Me interesaría mucho saber lo que les ronda en la cabeza a los feeders, supongo que es algún tipo de sadismo.











Feed (2005)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Phillip es un investigador de delitos informáticos que sospecha de una página web dedicada al mundo de los “feeders” y las “gainers”, admiradores de la gordura y mujeres extremadamente obesas que ...




m.filmaffinity.com





Que hay sadismo y sociopatia en mayor o menor grado entre éstas perlas ni cotiza.


----------



## GordoFanegas (1 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¿Esto cómo puede ser?



Dioses diversos...

Sent from my moto g(8) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Manolo (1 Sep 2022)

A ver si es verdad que por fín llega ya una buena hambruna, que puto asco, por Dios...


----------



## Nebulosas (1 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Aunque siempre existieron los *feeders* (personas que disfrutan engordando a su pareja) y los *gainers* (personas que anhelan ser obesas), es ahora cuando esta parafilia alcanza cotas aberrantes. Como podéis ver en la siguiente imagen, los gordos se están organizando para alcanzar la inutilidad total, como predijeron Los Simpson.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175939
> 
> ...













Supongo que esto tambien te representa, no?


----------



## Nebulosas (1 Sep 2022)

Continuemos...


----------



## Cornell (2 Sep 2022)

Bizarrada de hilo..Perfecto para irse a dormir


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Más?

A esa gente que te puse se las exhibia como freaks en los circos a principio del siglo XX. Tanto te gusta esta práctica tan deleznable que lo sigues haciendo un siglo después?


----------



## gdr100 (2 Sep 2022)

Yo siempre he tenido un metabolismo de mierda. O gordo o mazado (el actual). Y con extrema facilidad para ambas cosas 


Pero ni en mis mayores épocas de gordo he llegado a esos extremos. Debe ser alguna patología mental. Más que un dietista necesitan un psiquiatra.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (2 Sep 2022)

En Blade salía uno así








Dentro de poco la gordura va a ser signo de distincion


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Segismunda
sigamos viendo lo que te encanta, un circo de freaks, no?


----------



## Cornell (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176621



La versión actual serían las hermanas Hensel..


----------



## mirym94 (2 Sep 2022)

No sé si os fijáis que la gente come y compra en el super compulsivamente lo mismo las charos de YouTube, si no fuera por los gimnasios más de uno reventaba. El de la panza sobándose parece un embarazado...aparte de no verse el rabo .cada día la sociedad se supera


----------



## ekOz (2 Sep 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Y estos pequenios ejemplos son para demostrar que quien abrió este tema es un degenerado amante de los freaks y por eso he puesto diversas fotos para que no crea que es algo actual.

Segismunda es un tipo que vive a principios del siglo XIX y por eso busca estos temas, que supongo, lo representan, ya que ninguna persona normal lo haría.


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Aunque siempre existieron los *feeders* (personas que disfrutan engordando a su pareja) y los *gainers* (personas que anhelan ser obesas), es ahora cuando esta parafilia alcanza cotas aberrantes. Como podéis ver en la siguiente imagen, los gordos se están organizando para alcanzar la inutilidad total, como predijeron Los Simpson.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175939
> 
> ...












Me imagino que esa imágen de un torso te encantará, verdad?

Imágenes de regalo, ya que adorás estas mierdas.


Por cierto, te recuerdo que son imagenes de un circo

PD: Si yo hubiese estado en el lugar de ese hombre, les habría suplicado que me maten.


----------



## DOM + (2 Sep 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> De nuevo, ya lo predijeron Los Simpson.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176111



Y a la vez predijeron el teletrabajo


----------



## Segismunda (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176613
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nebulosas dijo:


> Más?
> 
> A esa gente que te puse se las exhibia como freaks en los circos a principio del siglo XX. Tanto te gusta esta práctica tan deleznable que lo sigues haciendo un siglo después?




Como te has puesto muy malita de los nervios, te contesto, que te lo has ganado. Lo primero, la cuestión no es tanto si me gusta, sino si me interesa. Y sí me interesa. La temporada Freak Show de American Horror Story me encantó y era bastante desagradable, pero bella a su manera. Este hilo mío, por el contrario, no tiene una pretensión tan elevada y creo que, si es necesario explicar la ironía, pierde todo el sentido.


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y estos pequenios ejemplos son para demostrar que quien abrió este tema es un degenerado amante de los freaks y por eso he puesto diversas fotos para que no crea que es algo actual.
> 
> Segismunda es un tipo que vive a principios del siglo XIX y por eso busca estos temas, que supongo, lo representan, ya que ninguna persona normal lo haría.



Segismunda está reescribiendo la historia del foro, creando una saga épica de grandes posts que serán recordados por generaciones futuras, tú en cambio te dedicas a ensuciar con tus gilipolleces. Al ignore.


----------



## Aurkitu (2 Sep 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176117



Jajaja, que cabrón; que desagradable. Para ser botillo le falta pimentón, pero el disfraz de pancetta casi lo logra.


----------



## Aurkitu (2 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Que os parece el restaurante Heart Attack Grill donde te ponen una bata de enfermo, y lo regenta un Coto Matamoros vestido de doctor



Pensaba que ponía _Heart Attack Goal_.


----------



## Soundblaster (2 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Esto no se consigue sin tesón y colaboración de un entorno feeder.



tiempo de micro, tiempo de microo, tiempooo de microooooo


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (2 Sep 2022)

Fuego purificador. Lo ha dicho alguien ya? Espero que sí.


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo es posibke que nadie haya puesto a NUESTRA MOZAHERMOSA FAVORITA?


----------



## SexyVIcky (2 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No se parecen a la morsa gorda del retorno del Jedi?.



Por favor,un respeto para Jabba the Hutt.El era así,estos se hacen así.


----------



## SexyVIcky (2 Sep 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Pensaba que ponía _Heart Attack Goal_.



Viene a ser lo mismo.Me pregunto si se les ha desplomado alguno sobre la mesa con el corazón reventado.


----------



## SexyVIcky (2 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ¿Cómo es posibke que nadie haya puesto a NUESTRA MOZAHERMOSA FAVORITA?



Me los has quitado de la boca.Son candidatos patrios perfectos para combo feeder-gainer,solo que además sin ganas ni gracia.Estos dos si que quitan las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Me los has quitado de la boca.Son candidatos patrios perfectos para combo feeder-gainer,solo que además sin ganas ni gracia.Estos dos si que quitan las ganas de vivir.



Bieeeeeeeeeen


----------



## SexyVIcky (2 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Bieeeeeeeeeen



Jajaja!
Esa Lore,de animadora de hotel lo peta


----------



## Romu (2 Sep 2022)

Que revienten.
No siento lástima por personas que no saben que coño hacer con sus vidas y se dedican a destruirlas con comida basura.
Cada vez veo más personas obesas en las grandes ciudades.


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Viene a ser lo mismo.Me pregunto si se les ha desplomado alguno sobre la mesa con el corazón reventado.



Pues parece ser que sí, incluso un tio que trabajaba en el restaurante como gordo.












Customer dies of heart attack at the Heart Attack Grill in Vegas


A patron has died after suffering a heart attack at a diner touting \




eu.usatoday.com













Heart Attack Grill mascot dies of heart attack


John Alleman, 52, collapsed at bus stop outside restaurant that sells burgers, fries and drinks with huge calorie counts




www.theguardian.com






Otro que tuvo un ataque al corazón mientras comía









Diner suffers cardiac arrest while eating a Triple Bypass Burger in restaurant called the Heart Attack Grill


The man, thought to be in his 40s, was wheeled out of the fast-food establishment in Las Vegas after experiencing chest pains midway through a calorie-busting burger.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## BBorg (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> mande?
> 
> yo he engordado un montón en unos años, y estoy bien con eso, pero nadie me ceba ni nada. Lo hago yo solito



O sea que eres obeso mórbido, te dedicas a subir fotos de tu cuerpo desnudo al foro para mostrar lo obeso que estás y tu nick es Gainer, pero no tienes nada que ver con los gainers.

Ajám.


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> O sea que eres obeso mórbido, te dedicas a subir fotos de tu cuerpo desnudo al foro para mostrar lo obeso que estás y tu nick es Gainer, pero no tienes nada que ver con los gainers.
> 
> Ajám.



lo que he dicho es que lo hago yo solito. La comprensión lectora no es lo tuyo, eh?

Y no soy obeso morbido, mi imc es de 38


----------



## BBorg (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> lo que he dicho es que lo hago yo solito. La comprensión lectora no es lo tuyo, eh?
> 
> Y no soy obeso morbido, mi imc es de 38



Y te llamas Gainer siendo obeso mórbido que sube sus fotos desnudo a un foro por puta casualidad.

Ajám.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Producen demasiado metano y consumen proteinas suficientes para alimentar un clan africano de veinte miembros...


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Y te llamas Gainer siendo obeso mórbido que sube sus fotos desnudo a un foro por puta casualidad.
> 
> Ajám.



Que sí, pero lo único que he dicho es que no hay nadie q me cebe ni nada.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> sigamos viendo lo que te encanta, un circo de freaks, no?



Esa rubia tenia un polvazo, le enseñas a usar una navaja de afeitar y has triunfado !!!.


----------



## BBorg (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Que sí, pero lo único que he dicho es que no hay nadie q me cebe ni nada.



Pues cuenta que el hilo va de eso. Qué movida es esa en la que andas metido y te llamas gainer aunque te cebes solito. ¿Por qué lo hacéis, qué rollo social hay detrás, por qué subes fotos de tu evolución de gordura?


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Pues cuenta que el hilo va de eso. Qué movida es esa en la que andas metido y te llamas gainer aunque te cebes solito. ¿Por qué lo hacéis, qué rollo social hay detrás, por qué subes fotos de tu evolución de gordura?



A mi siempre me llamó la atención mucho la gordura, no tiene explicación, me llamaban la atención los gordos, pero nunca me planteé engordar yo. Sin embargo empecé a engordar y me gustó, además me encanta comer, así que seguí sin ponerle freno.


----------



## Fenris (2 Sep 2022)

La obesidad es una enfermedad y además una enfermedad de las malas.

Por mi trabajo tengo que tramitar expedientes de defunción y *todas las personas que pasan de 90 años solo tienen una cosa en común: no están gordas.*

Para llegar a los 90 con salud y con ganas de cumplir 100, hay que estar delgado. Si no cumples eso tienes un 0% de posibilidades de envejecer con dignidad.

El ser humanos esta diseñado para pasar hambre. Estamos mas sanos hambrientos que saciados.


----------



## BBorg (2 Sep 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> La obesidad es una enfermedad y además una enfermedad de las malas.
> 
> Por mi trabajo tengo que tramitar expedientes de defunción y *todas las personas que pasan de 90 años solo tienen una cosa en común: no están gordas.*
> 
> ...



Y cómo sabes que están delgados?


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> La obesidad es una enfermedad y además una enfermedad de las malas.
> 
> Por mi trabajo tengo que tramitar expedientes de defunción y *todas las personas que pasan de 90 años solo tienen una cosa en común: no están gordas.*
> 
> ...



Vaya… mi tío tiene 93 años y está gordo. Así q ese 0% patina. Además sigue viviendo en su casa, y tomándose su vino diario


----------



## Larata (2 Sep 2022)

burbute dijo:


> ¿Estos gordacos nunca las han pasado putas con una muela picada? Basta con eso para quitarte las ganas de comer, mucho menos comer dulces y mierdas por el estilo.
> 
> No entiendo cómo comen con tanta ansia cuando la mayoría deben tener los dientes hechos polvo de tanta bebida energética y venenos similares. ¿En serio les puede más la glotonería que el miedo al dolor o a la tortura del dentista?



Te sorprenderías del nivel de locura que tienen algunas personas.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Sep 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176117



Joder tu historial de ordenador tiene que ser la ostia


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

Es una buena idea para dejar de remar, pero conlleva un riesgo extremo.


----------



## Segismunda (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> lo que he dicho es que lo hago yo solito. La comprensión lectora no es lo tuyo, eh?
> 
> Y no soy obeso morbido, mi imc es de 38



No en todos los hilos derroídos tenemos la suerte de contar con una opinión experta, así que cuéntanos más ¿Has hablado alguna vez con otros gainers o participado de alguna manera en la subcultura? ¿O eres un gainer libertario?


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Aunque siempre existieron los *feeders* (personas que disfrutan engordando a su pareja) y los *gainers* (personas que anhelan ser obesas), es ahora cuando esta parafilia alcanza cotas aberrantes. Como podéis ver en la siguiente imagen, los gordos se están organizando para alcanzar la inutilidad total, como predijeron Los Simpson.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175939
> 
> ...



No te engañes. Estos gordos de mierda son siempre MARICONES. El 100% de los casos

Es otra de tantas mierdas que la judiada les mete a estos enfermos mentales hasta destruirlos a todos. Si no es por una via, sera por otra, pero no van a dejar a uno vivo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te engañes. Estos gordos de mierda son siempre MARICONES. El 100% de los casos
> 
> Es otra de tantas mierdas que la judiada les mete a estos enfermos mentales hasta destruirlos a todos. Si no es por una via, sera por otra, pero no van a dejar a uno vivo



100 % no... pero bastante mas de la media si.
Y el resto son relaciones muy chungas con padres o la pareja de turno.


----------



## Abc123CBA (2 Sep 2022)

Si no les dieran una pensión de invalidez me daría lo mismo.


----------



## JvB (2 Sep 2022)

Que divertido es el ser humano y sus rarezas .... no paro de sorprenderme cada día .... jejeje


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Sep 2022)

LoL


----------



## Segismunda (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te engañes. Estos gordos de mierda son siempre MARICONES. El 100% de los casos
> 
> Es otra de tantas mierdas que la judiada les mete a estos enfermos mentales hasta destruirlos a todos. Si no es por una via, sera por otra, pero no van a dejar a uno vivo



En realidad, lo que pasa, es que en el mundo hetero la admiración y fetiche por la gordura va de hombre pervertido a mujer gorda, muy rara vez al revés. Lo que me hace pensar que estamos ante otra tara eminentemente masculina.

Tampoco hay que confundir el mundo OSO de los homos, con este desfase, porque no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## todoayen (2 Sep 2022)

Ocho páginas y no he visto a Cristina Almeida!


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Tampoco hay que confundir el mundo OSO de los homos, con este desfase, porque no tiene nada que ver.



Investiga mas a fondo, que te quedas en los preliminares

En mi ultimo equipo de investigacion a principios del verano (cuando me metieron por sorpresa en un grupochat de 40 maricones que habian planificado una orgia multitudinaria en solo 5 minutos atraves de monosilabos y fotos de rabos)... me encontre con varios gordos de mierda maricones de +150 kg que me mandaban mensajitos preguntandome si me daria morbo quedar con ellos para obligarlos a comer y ponerlos super gordos para luego follarme con la panzurra apunto de reventar

Uno de ellos me suplicaba que fuera su novio, porque queria jugar a ese rollo pero a largo plazo, que queria un novio que le hiciera llegar a los 200 kg antes de fin de año

Es curioso que ni tu, con todas las investigaciones que vienes viendo, aun no seas consciente de hasta que extremo de ENFERMOS MENTALES ha convertido el loby ñarigudo a los maricones. Te invito a que busques un hilo mio en veteranos donde puse un vidrio de un viejo al que le metian el brazo entero por el culo (hasta el hombro). Aun me pregunto como es posible que le hicieran eso y que saliera vivo

O ese otro hilo de LOS INCONTINENTES FECALES DE POR VIDA a los que se les salen las tripas como del cubo de la basura de un matadero se tratase, porque se han reventado el culo metiendose incluso martillos neumaticos


----------



## BBorg (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te engañes. Estos gordos de mierda son siempre MARICONES. El 100% de los casos
> 
> Es otra de tantas mierdas que la judiada les mete a estos enfermos mentales hasta destruirlos a todos. Si no es por una via, sera por otra, pero no van a dejar a uno vivo



¿Y por qué a esos gays les da por engordar y subirlo orgullosos?

@Gainer es gay también casualmente aunque niega toda relación con el movimiento gainer jajaja


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> ¿Y por qué a esos gays les da por engordar y subirlo orgullosos?



Porque el loby ñarigudo los ha secuestrado desde su adolescencia, cuando se sienten incomprendidos y solitarios en el colegio, y les ha destrozado la puta cabeza hasta convertirlos en profundos enfermos mentales, a los que les hacen creer que BRUTALES ABERRACIONES QUE PONEN HASTA EN PELIGRO SUS VIDAS, son practicas sexuales saludables jijijosas

Y ojo porque esto no quedara aqui. Todo esto evolucionara hasta el porno de amputaciones y el sexocanibalismo. Lo vereis y os acordareis de cuando os avisaba


----------



## Segismunda (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Investiga mas a fondo, que te quedas en los preliminares
> 
> *...cuando me metieron por sorpresa en un grupochat de 40 maricones que habian planificado una orgia multitudinaria*





Dicho esto, yo no niego la existencia, sino la prevalencia. Abunda más el culto a los musculitos o a los daddies fofisanos, que cachalotes de 150 kilos que gustan a cuatro. Aunque se estén organizando para tumbar el Estado con sus panzas.


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> No en todos los hilos derroídos tenemos la suerte de contar con una opinión experta, así que cuéntanos más ¿Has hablado alguna vez con otros gainers o participado de alguna manera en la subcultura? ¿O eres un gainer libertario?



pues en Europa practicamente no existe, es algo fundamentalmente de EEUU. En mi caso, no he tenido relación con nadie más, y x eso no puedo contar muchas cosas…A mi me gusta comer y verme gordo. Ya está.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Dicho esto, yo no niego la existencia, sino la prevalencia. Abunda más el culto a los musculitos o a los daddies fofisanos, que cachalotes de 150 kilos que gustan a cuatro. Aunque se estén organizando para tumbar el Estado con sus panzas.



Como he dicho, el objetivo es destruirlos a todos

- Los maricones mazaditos estan subnormalizados y sicopatizados hasta limites que ni el terminator liquido de 1992, eso si, sin ni un gramo de testosterona en sangre. Son como rambo pero con el cerebro de la princesita del guisante y de una gitana puta caracolera chupapollas 2en1

- Los vagos que no tienen ni cuerpo ni ganas de ser mazaditos, pues los reconvierten en estas putas parafilias enfermizas de GORDOS DEFORMES DE MIERDA. Si investigas, veras innumerables perfiles de PUTOS GORDOS PESTOSOS DE MIERDA granbandose mientras se inflan a mierda pura y mostrando sus putas lorzas repugnantes, mientras miles de comentarios de otros enfermos mentales les animan a cebarse cada vez mas. MILES

- Los viejos infollables que tienen el culo ya mas roto que la mancha de jupiter, se reconvierten en parafilicos enfermos de practicas aberrantes. Que oye, yo siempre he dicho que el sado bien entendido y ser un poco cabron y un poco guarro puede generar un erotismo enorme. Pero no, lo que estos hacen es cometer aberraciones y carnicerias destrozando sus cuerpos hasta dejarselos literalmente inutilizados y descuartizados. Metiendose patadas en los cojones hasta quedarse esteriles o incluso dejarselos literalmente rotos y gangrenados y acabar en amputaciones. Meterse BRAZOS ENTEROS HASTA EL HOMBRO por el culo, comosi de un ejercicio de ilusionismo de COPERFIL se tratase pero sin que haya trampa alguna. Meterse garfios por el culo para sacarse a posta las tripas para afuera, o meterse un martillo neumatico de los de picar el asfalto en las obras pero recubierto con un plastico para taladrarse las tripas y dejarse un boquete del culo tan grande que la mierda y varios metros de las propias tripas se les salen hacia afuera cada vez que se ponen de pie... y presumen de ser impotentes/incontinentes fecales de por vida y de tomar pastillas para quitarle el tufo a sus truños pq van con pañales para siempre por la calle

- Luego ya comun a todos es LA DROGADICCION POLITOXICOMANA con todas las putas drogas que existen. No hay nadie sobre la faz de la tierra que se haya metido mas mierdas que un maricon

- Y tambien comun a todos la extrema ninfomania. Todos los maricones se follan un minimo de 5 desconocidos nuevos cada semana. A pelito siempre. Son el mayor vector de contagios de todas las enfermedades que existen. Las tienen todas, como el señor barns. Y presumen de ello encima. Y como los maricones son casi todos enfermeros, se las pegan a los viejos y los asesinan, pero no pasa nada porque son maricones y todo lo que hacen esta bien ijijijijijjjjjjjjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

Me queda meridianamente claro que el LOBI lo que quiere es cargarselos a todos, pero les han taladrado la cabeza de tal manera que se autodestruyan ellos solitos sin darse ni cuenta, y peor, sin que les importe


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> pues en Europa practicamente no existe, es algo fundamentalmente de EEUU. En mi caso, no he tenido relación con nadie más, y x eso no puedo contar muchas cosas…A mi me gusta comer y verme gordo. Ya está.



Que falta te hace una guerraza, puto enfermo


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> ¿Y por qué a esos gays les da por engordar y subirlo orgullosos?
> 
> @Gainer es gay también casualmente aunque niega toda relación con el movimiento gainer jajaja



no es negar nada. Yo es que no he tenido ninguna relación así. A mi me gusta comer y engordar


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que falta te hace una guerraza, puto enfermo



Me pedís q cuente “mi experiencia“ para insultarme?


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Me pedís q cuente “mi experiencia“ para insultarme?



Yo no te he pedido que cuentes nada. Como mucho te pediria que te tiraras por un puente, antes de que el mundo se vaya a tomar por culo del todo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Yo no te he pedido que cuentes nada. Como mucho te pediria que te tiraras por un puente, antes de que el mundo se vaya a tomar por culo del todo



Dejalo que cuente su historia de derroicion, que no es que sirva para nada, al menos es un mal ejemplo.


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Dejalo que cuente su historia de derroicion, que no es que sirva para nada, al menos es un mal ejemplo.



Sí, de derroición, pero estoy seguro que tengo una mejor vida q la mayoría de vosotros, y bueno, sobre todo un sueldo más grande


----------



## BBorg (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Me pedís q cuente “mi experiencia“ para insultarme?



Yo no te he insultado todavía y eso que me has insultado tú pero es que eres una risa que te llames Gainer subas fotos de engorde con tripa bestial y además seas gay y digas que no tienes nada que ver con el rollo gainer...


----------



## BBorg (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Sí, de derroición, pero estoy seguro que tengo una mejor vida q la mayoría de vosotros, y bueno, sobre todo un sueldo más grande



A ver machote que ser profe de español en un pueblo de Suecia no es para presumir de sueldo. ¿Cuanto ganas al mes? Porque trabajaras pocas horas siendo gay en Suecia estarás chupando de la teta que no veas pero ahí eres pobre como eras en Albacete.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Sí, de derroición, pero estoy seguro que tengo una mejor vida q la mayoría de vosotros, y bueno, sobre todo un sueldo más grande



Eres tan pobre que solo tienes dinero....
y por eso te inflas a bollos.
Enhorabuena, a ver si revientas.


----------



## Segismunda (2 Sep 2022)

Suencia antes había ricos vikingos que este forero podría restregarse contra las tetorras, pero ahora son bastante sojas, podrían quedarse atrapados como aquel chaval en el colchón de Freddy Krueger.


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Yo no te he insultado todavía y eso que me has insultado tú pero es que eres una risa que te llames Gainer subas fotos de engorde con tripa bestial y además seas gay y digas que no tienes nada que ver con el rollo gainer...



You te he insultado?? 
el tema va del feederism, y yo no he tenido ninguna experiencia así, es lo q he dicho


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> A ver machote que ser profe de español en un pueblo de Suecia no es para presumir de sueldo. ¿Cuanto ganas al mes? Porque trabajaras pocas horas siendo gay en Suecia estarás chupando de la teta que no veas pero ahí eres pobre como eras en Albacete.



No te voy a decir lo q gano, pero es mucho más de lo q gana un profesor en España (q rondan los 2000€/mes) Además, como vivo en un pueblo, el gasto en alojamiento no tiene nada q ver con las ciudades.


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Eres tan pobre que solo tienes dinero....
> y por eso te inflas a bollos.
> Enhorabuena, a ver si revientas.



Qué problema tienes conmigo para desearme q reviente? Qué más te da lo q yo haga…


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa rubia tenia un polvazo, le enseñas a usar una navaja de afeitar y has triunfado !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176852


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Como te has puesto muy malita de los nervios, te contesto, que te lo has ganado. Lo primero, la cuestión no es tanto si me gusta, sino si me interesa. Y sí me interesa. La temporada Freak Show de American Horror Story me encantó y era bastante desagradable, pero bella a su manera. Este hilo mío, por el contrario, no tiene una pretensión tan elevada y creo que, si es necesario explicar la ironía, pierde todo el sentido.



Sorry, ironía?

Dónde?


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> no es negar nada. Yo es que no he tenido ninguna relación así. A mi me gusta comer y engordar




Que te guste comer me parece razonable, pero, que te guste engordar? No te creo.

Te gusta llevar 100 kilos de más encima de tu cuerpo? Te gusta saber que la diabetes, los problemas coronarios y cerebrales son el pan de cada día que te acompanian?

No te creo.


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Que te guste comer me parece razonable, pero, que te guste engordar? No te creo.
> 
> Te gusta llevar 100 kilos de más encima de tu cuerpo? Te gusta saber que la diabetes, los problemas coronarios y cerebrales son el pan de cada día que te acompanian?
> 
> No te creo.



Evidentemente las enfermedades no, peto me veo bien físicamente, así gordo


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Evidentemente las enfermedades no, peto me veo bien físicamente, así gordo




Pero precisamente por ello no te creo, ya que una cosa conlleva la otra. Ser gordo implica enfermedad y tambien que seas obeso, ya, que como te dije ello implica llevar 100 ks como minimo sobre tu peso normal.

Te gusta eso?


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Qué problema tienes conmigo para desearme q reviente? Qué más te da lo q yo haga…



La putrefaccion mental de la sociedad nos afecta a todos. Claro que el hijo de la grandisima puta que te dice que te revientes yo lo tengo en el ignore porque el decia que le daba igual que palmaran sus padres porque a el nadie le dejaba un viernes sin botellon. Asi que esta el pais pa que reviente el 80% de la gente, como poco


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> El de la iaquierda es muy poco creíble. Debe ser al revés: bodytransformation de gordaco que se va al Templo a mazarse dvro... porque qué motivación podría tener un rubito summer perfectito guapito musculito de engordar como un puto cerdo??



En el mariconagran hay muchos casos asi. Exmazaditos PICPI reconvertidos en putos GORDOS PESTOSOS DE MIERDA. Enfermedad mental y TURBOSUBNORMALIZACION a reputisimo saco


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Pero precisamente por ello no te creo, ya que una cosa conlleva la otra. Ser gordo implica enfermedad y tambien que seas obeso, ya, que como te dije ello implica llevar 100 ks como minimo sobre tu peso normal.
> 
> Te gusta eso?



me gusta verme grande, imagino q sea como los bodybuilders, que se pinchan de todo y les da igual su salud con tal de verse más fuertes. Pero yo no me pincho nada, solo como


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Creo que la mania que le teneis a @Gainer no se debe a que este gordo o que sea marica, realmente le teneis envidia porque supo tomar sus decisiones, emigro, paga las facturas y todo lo que se come...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La putrefaccion mental de la sociedad nos afecta a todos. Claro que el hijo de la grandisima puta que te dice que te revientes yo lo tengo en el ignore porque el decia que le daba igual que palmaran sus padres porque a el nadie le dejaba un viernes sin botellon. Asi que esta el pais pa que reviente el 80% de la gente, como poco



Con tu reputisima madre me voy de botellon, asi si no te mueres del bicho del macaco, te lleva tu vieja.

Llevo yo mas tiempo sin hacer botellon, del que te has pasado tu toda tu puta vida sin comerte una polla.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Sep 2022)

Había una peli que iba de ésto. Creo que se llama Feed. Un loco que convierte a su novia pivon en una morsa hasta que revienta y luego sigue con otras. 

Muy interesante hilo de la serie de degeneración que ha empezado Segismunda. Ayuda mucho a perder la esperanza en el ser humano. Gracias!


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> me gusta verme grande, imagino q sea como los bodybuilders, que se pinchan de todo y les da igual su salud con tal de verse más fuertes. Pero yo no me pincho nada, solo como



Pero es más o menos lo mismo. No te pinchas basura, comes basura y eso te hace sentir feliz? De veras? Sigo insistiendo en que no te creo. Me da la sensación que te gusta enganiarte.

Como te dije, no me parece raro que te guste comer, pero que me digas que te gusta engordar, no! no te creo.


----------



## Emita (2 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Asturias llevais ventaja, no he visto en mi vida tierra con mas gord@s.



Pues date una vuelta por Murcia, Andalucía y Canarias.


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Creo que la mania que le teneis a @Gainer no se debe a que este gordo o que sea marica, realmente le teneis envidia porque supo tomar sus decisiones, emigro, paga las facturas y todo lo que se come...




Yo no le tengo mania, ni siquiera lo conocía. Yo solo cuestiono lo que dice porque no le creo que pueda ser feliz pesando 200 kgs.


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Yo no le tengo mania, ni siquiera lo conocía. Yo solo cuestiono lo que dice porque no le creo que pueda ser feliz pesando 200 kgs.



No peso 200kg, peso 120


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> No peso 200kg, peso 120



Ese peso para un obeso morbido es estar cerca de la anorexia...


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> No peso 200kg, peso 120




pesar 120 kgs si uno mide 1,90 es ok. Tu altura?


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ese peso para un obeso morbido es estar cerca de la anorexia...





ay, ay, ay, qué malo!


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> pesar 120 kgs si uno mide 1,90 es ok. Tu altura?



1,80


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> 1,80




Ya estás tirando al límite y si me permitís, te diría que no te creo ya que si así fuera, ni te molestarías en contestar estos posts. Yo creo que tu altura es menor y tu peso es mayor.

Te cuento una cosa, en alemán tu problema lo llaman FETTSUCHT.

Sucht en alemán es adicción, por ej: Drogensucht, Alkoholsucht, Medikamentensucht y también FETTSUCHT, que significa ser adicto a las grasas. Y lo tuyo es eso.

Me alegra que te presentes aquí y que reclames tu lugar en el mundo de las adicciones.


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Ya estás tirando al límite y si me permitís, te diría que no te creo ya que si así fuera, ni te molestarías en contestar estos posts. Yo creo que tu altura es menor y tu peso es mayor.
> 
> Te cuento una cosa, en alemán tu problema lo llaman FETTSUCHT.
> 
> ...



Contesto porque estoy aburrido y me entretengo.
Por qué iba a mentir?
Si, de que tengo adicción a ciertas comidas estoy seguro


----------



## nx- (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Como he dicho, el objetivo es destruirlos a todos
> 
> - Los maricones mazaditos estan subnormalizados y sicopatizados hasta limites que ni el terminator liquido de 1992, eso si, sin ni un gramo de testosterona en sangre. Son como rambo pero con el cerebro de la princesita del guisante y de una gitana puta caracolera chupapollas 2en1
> 
> ...



Súmale a todo eso los que se dedican a poner fotos suyas desnudos haciendo el gilipollas en páginas de internet de tarados para segun dicen ellos destruirse la vida.


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Contesto porque estoy aburrido y me entretengo.
> Por qué iba a mentir?
> Si, de que tengo adicción a ciertas comidas estoy seguro




Por qué? Muy sencillo, para autodisculparte.


----------



## Gainer (2 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Por qué? Muy sencillo, para autodisculparte.



qué va, no tendría x Q


----------



## Nebulosas (2 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> qué va, no tendría x Q




Por supuesto que no, pero lo estás haciendo. Te reitero, no creo que nadie sea feliz siendo obeso y es lo que intentás hacernos creer y por cierto, yo te digo no te creo.

Podrías intentar explicar porque tienes una adicción enfermiza con la comida, ya que lo tuyo es comparable con aquellos (que en este foro son muchos) que son adictos, digamos, a drogas '"blandas" como por ej, los antidepresivos, no?

Tu antidepresivo es la comida en cantidades astronomicas.


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Por supuesto que no, pero lo estás haciendo. Te reitero, no creo que nadie sea feliz siendo obeso y es lo que intentás hacernos creer y por cierto, yo te digo no te creo.
> 
> Podrías intentar explicar porque tienes una adicción enfermiza con la comida, ya que lo tuyo es comparable con aquellos (que en este foro son muchos) que son adictos, digamos, a drogas '"blandas" como por ej, los antidepresivos, no?
> 
> *Tu antidepresivo es la comida en cantidades astronomicas.*



Pues no te digo que no… pero yo no me noto deprimido…
No te discuto q debo tener alguna tara, para verme bien gordo, pero es así…


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Pero es más o menos lo mismo. No te pinchas basura, comes basura y eso te hace sentir feliz? De veras? Sigo insistiendo en que no te creo. Me da la sensación que te gusta enganiarte.
> 
> Como te dije, no me parece raro que te guste comer, pero que me digas que te gusta engordar, no! no te creo.



Es un puto trolazo de mierda. No voy a decir que es multi del calvo porque este es un puto sieso aburrido que no tiene ni puta gracia, pero que es un trolazo 1/10 esta mas que claro


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es un puto trolazo de mierda. No voy a decir que es multi del calvo porque este es un puto sieso aburrido que no tiene ni puta gracia, pero que es un trolazo 1/10 esta mas que claro




No me parece. Pruebas?


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No me parece. Pruebas?



Mi intuicion tras muras horas echadas en este puto pozo de mierda


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Pues no te digo que no… pero yo no me noto deprimido…
> No te discuto q debo tener alguna tara, para verme bien gordo, pero es así…



Y bueno, es muy raro, pero mientras te sientas bien estando con exceso de peso, que no te permite caminar en forma normal, ni hacer deportes ni disfrutar de la vida, como sea simplemente bailar. Si eso es felicidad, quienes somos nosotros para decirte que no, verdad?


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Mi intuicion tras muras horas echadas en este puto pozo de mierda



Veremos. Si se comprueba, te dare la razon con ocho horas de loas. De acuerdo?


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te engañes. Estos gordos de mierda son siempre MARICONES. El 100% de los casos
> 
> Es otra de tantas mierdas que la judiada les mete a estos enfermos mentales hasta destruirlos a todos. Si no es por una via, sera por otra, pero no van a dejar a uno vivo



Pues dicen el foro a voces que eres gayer y te gustan los chads mazados.Que haces aquí?


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Que haces aquí?



Cagarte en la boca a ti


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> En realidad, lo que pasa, es que en el mundo hetero la admiración y fetiche por la gordura va de hombre pervertido a mujer gorda, muy rara vez al revés. Lo que me hace pensar que estamos ante otra tara eminentemente masculina.
> 
> Tampoco hay que confundir el mundo OSO de los homos, con este desfase, porque no tiene nada que ver.



Me encantan los OSOS cuando son hetero.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Como he dicho, el objetivo es destruirlos a todos
> 
> - Los maricones mazaditos estan subnormalizados y sicopatizados hasta limites que ni el terminator liquido de 1992, eso si, sin ni un gramo de testosterona en sangre. Son como rambo pero con el cerebro de la princesita del guisante y de una gitana puta caracolera chupapollas 2en1
> 
> ...



De verdad alguno que dais likes os leéis el tocho?
Que ya sabéis que va lleno de ira y violencia más allá de lo más allá?
Le he leído algunas veces en las que hace un esfuerzo por espresarse mejor y tiene ideas que valen.Pero esto es muy psicótico,aunque tenga razón en algunas cosas.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Me pedís q cuente “mi experiencia“ para insultarme?



No dejes que te insulten por tu parafilia.


----------



## BBorg (3 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Creo que la mania que le teneis a @Gainer no se debe a que este gordo o que sea marica, realmente le teneis envidia porque supo tomar sus decisiones, emigro, paga las facturas y todo lo que se come...



Pero qué dices pedazo de gilipollas que eres retrasado mental.

Nadie le tiene manía por ser gordo o emigrante sino porque es gay progre a rabiar.

Cada vez que interviene en el foro es para decir que es gay, gordo, que vive en Suecia y que tiene novio. 

Y siempre le dan el coñazo con la obesidad las maricas hipocondriacas de los ultraprocesados las harinas y el azúcar.

Si no puede adelgazar y prefiere el riesgo de enfermar y morir joven allá él que no hace daño a nadie por estar gordo. No hay nadie con peor salud que las maricas hipocondriacas de las dietas esos se mueren todos pronto los gordos pueden aguantar si no hacen esfuerzos.


----------



## Segismunda (3 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Cagarte en la boca a ti



No adelantemos contenido de futuros hilos, cada cosa a su tiempo.


----------



## BBorg (3 Sep 2022)

Por cierto yo mido 1,91 y si paso de 82 kilos estoy gordo. O sea que 1,80 y 120 te sobran 50 kilos.

50.

Y tus fotos con la tripaza depilada son de obesidad mórbida te guste o no. Pero vamos que yo no tengo nada que decir sobre la gordura yo tengo amigos gordos y me caen muy bien y no les digo nada de nada. Lo sufren ellos y hay que dejarles en paz. Ninguno lo elige.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> No adelantemos contenido de futuros hilos, cada cosa a su tiempo.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Por cierto yo mido 1,91 y si paso de 82 kilos estoy gordo



escombro a la vista


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No dejes que te insulten por tu parafilia.



No es eso,es que estas fatals


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No es eso,es que estas fatals



Cual es tu parafilia?


----------



## JessRex (3 Sep 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176117



*QUE COJONES ACABO DE VER....?!*


----------



## Henry Hill (3 Sep 2022)

Joder que asco los de los tallarines y chetos


----------



## JessRex (3 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Por cierto yo mido 1,91 y si paso de 82 kilos estoy gordo. O sea que 1,80 y 120 te sobran 50 kilos.
> 
> 50.



*DEPENDE DE TU COMPLEXIÓN, NO TODOS LOS CUERPOS SON IGUALES . YO MIDO 1,80 Y CON 85 KILOS ESTOY BASTANTE DELGADO. PORQUE? PUES SENCILLO, SOY MUY ANCHO DE ESPALDAS , TENGO PIERNAS BASTANTE FUERTES TAMBIÉN, HUESOS GRUESOS ETC .BÁSICAMENTE DEPENDE DE LA CANTIDAD DE MUSCULO Y TU DENSIDAD OSEA . SI CON 1,91 Y AL PASAR DE 82 KILOS ESTAS GORDO , DEBES SER UN FOFO DE MIERDA CON MUSCULATURA INEXISTENTE Y HUESOS DE PUTITA .*


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es un puto trolazo de mierda. No voy a decir que es multi del calvo porque este es un puto sieso aburrido que no tiene ni puta gracia, pero que es un trolazo 1/10 esta mas que claro



Un troll, por?


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y bueno, es muy raro, pero mientras te sientas bien estando con exceso de peso, que no te permite caminar en forma normal, ni hacer deportes ni disfrutar de la vida, como sea simplemente bailar. Si eso es felicidad, quienes somos nosotros para decirte que no, verdad?



Yo camino mucho, unos 10.000 pasos diarios. Obviamente no puedo correr más de unos metros, pero no es algo q eche en falta. Juego al baloncesto o al padel de vez en cuando. Y si escucho música claro que bailo. No se como de limitado te piensas q está un persona de mi peso…


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Pero qué dices pedazo de gilipollas que eres retrasado mental.
> 
> Nadie le tiene manía por ser gordo o emigrante sino porque es gay progre a rabiar.
> 
> ...



Gilipollas es la idiota que habla con sus multis, Julieta !!!.

PD- Te curo el autismo cuando tu quieras.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Por cierto yo mido 1,91 y si paso de 82 kilos estoy gordo. O sea que 1,80 y 120 te sobran 50 kilos.
> 
> 50.
> 
> Y tus fotos con la tripaza depilada son de obesidad mórbida te guste o no. Pero vamos que yo no tengo nada que decir sobre la gordura yo tengo amigos gordos y me caen muy bien y no les digo nada de nada. Lo sufren ellos y hay que dejarles en paz. Ninguno lo elige.



Tu mides 1,60 de puntillas y hace tiempo que pasastes de los 80 kilos, gordita !!!.


----------



## BBorg (3 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> escombro a la vista



Soy deportista puto gordo grasoso. Estos tres tienen mi misma proporción


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (3 Sep 2022)

@Javier Castañeda Belmonte es gainer, comparte tu testimonio hermano


----------



## BBorg (3 Sep 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *DEPENDE DE TU COMPLEXIÓN, NO TODOS LOS CUERPOS SON IGUALES . YO MIDO 1,80 Y CON 85 KILOS ESTOY BASTANTE DELGADO. PORQUE? PUES SENCILLO, SOY MUY ANCHO DE ESPALDAS , TENGO PIERNAS BASTANTE FUERTES TAMBIÉN, HUESOS GRUESOS ETC .BÁSICAMENTE DEPENDE DE LA CANTIDAD DE MUSCULO Y TU DENSIDAD OSEA . SI CON 1,91 Y AL PASAR DE 82 KILOS ESTAS GORDO , DEBES SER UN FOFO DE MIERDA CON MUSCULATURA INEXISTENTE Y HUESOS DE PUTITA .*



Otro puto gordo de mierda que se ve bien. Yo soy deportista GILIPOLLAS y además voy al gym desde los 17 años y si te meto una ostia sales volando por la ventana palurdo. Payaso obeso que eres un puto gordo de piernas de elefante porque estás GORDO


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *DEPENDE DE TU COMPLEXIÓN, NO TODOS LOS CUERPOS SON IGUALES . YO MIDO 1,80 Y CON 85 KILOS ESTOY BASTANTE DELGADO. PORQUE? PUES SENCILLO, SOY MUY ANCHO DE ESPALDAS , TENGO PIERNAS BASTANTE FUERTES TAMBIÉN, HUESOS GRUESOS ETC .BÁSICAMENTE DEPENDE DE LA CANTIDAD DE MUSCULO Y TU DENSIDAD OSEA . SI CON 1,91 Y AL PASAR DE 82 KILOS ESTAS GORDO , DEBES SER UN FOFO DE MIERDA CON MUSCULATURA INEXISTENTE Y HUESOS DE PUTITA .*



Es verdad que depende de cada persona.
Al contrario que el OP,Tengo un esqueleto muy delgado,las muñecas y tobillos son muy estrechos y llevo un 35 de pie muy delgado.Incluso si engordo unos kilos,eso no va a cambiar.Seguramente seré la vieja esa flaca de los gatos.


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Pero qué dices pedazo de gilipollas que eres retrasado mental.
> 
> Nadie le tiene manía por ser gordo o emigrante sino porque es *gay progre a rabiar*.
> 
> ...



No soy progre En absoluto. Y si he comentado alguna q soy gay ha sido contestando a alguien


----------



## Segismunda (3 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No es eso,es que estas fatals





SexyVIcky dijo:


> Cual es tu parafilia?




¿Qué haces hablando contigo misma, mi ciela?


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> No soy progre En absoluto. Y si he comentado alguna q soy gay ha sido contestando a alguien



No pasa nada por ser gay,no es progre no podemita.Lo malo es cuando te lo quieren meter a cucharadas en todos los mass media.
Conocía esta afición,por decirlo así,pero no tenía ni idea de que estaba ya tan extendida y posiblemente dentro del programa de Irena para lo que sea.Luchar por los derechos de las gainers,y paguitas porque no se pueden mover de la cama,claro.
Los gainers tíos que os den,por supuesto.Que esto es el Ministerio de Igual Da


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

Añado,que no tengo nada en contra de este tema.Simplemente me deja asombrada porque no lo entiendo.Como es posible que quieran estar en la cama inmóviles y sin vida ni poder hacer las cosas básicas,como higiene?
Pero,bueno también hay gente que se pincha heroina o se mata de otras formas.
Si son felices así,no seré yo la que les condene o prohíba.Irena igual si.


----------



## JessRex (3 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Otro puto gordo de mierda que se ve bien. Yo soy deportista GILIPOLLAS y además voy al gym desde los 17 años y si te meto una ostia sales volando por la ventana palurdo. Payaso obeso que eres un puto gordo de piernas de elefante porque estás GORDO



*A VER FOFO ASQUEROSO CUERPO ESCOMBRO ,TRANQUILO, QUE TU SEAS UNA BOLSA LLENA DE LIQUIDO SIN MUSCULATURA Y CON HUESOS DE NIÑA ,NO SIGNIFICA QUE TODOS LO SEAMOS , FOFO ASQUEROSO , ALGUNOS TENEMOS CUERPO DE HOMBRE. SI TE DIGO QUE CON 85 KILOS WSTOY DELGADO ES PORQUE ES VERDAD , CUANDO DIGO DELGADO ES QUE MI PORCENTAJE DE GRASA ES MENOS DEL 10% , LO CUAL ALGUIEN CON MINIMOS CONOCIMIENTOS SABE QUE TENGO BUENA MUSCULATURA Y HUESOS . 

TU EN CAMBIO TE HAS DELATADO , SI CON 1,91 Y 82 KILOS ESTAS GORDO , ES DECIR ALTO PPORCENTAJE DE GRASA MORBIDA DE CERDO, ES PORQUE TIENES MINIMA MUSCULATURA Y POSIBLEMENTE SEAS UNA BOLSA DE LIQUIDO INCAPAZ DE HACER UNAS SENTADILLAS , ZERDO .*


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> No te voy a decir lo q gano, pero es mucho más de lo q gana un profesor en España (q rondan los 2000€/mes) Además, como vivo en un pueblo, el gasto en alojamiento no tiene nada q ver con las ciudades.



Cómo haces para costear tu modo de vida? ¿Te da miedo la subida de precuis por la crisis alimentaria?


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Cómo haces para costear tu modo de vida? ¿Te da miedo la subida de precuis por la crisis alimentaria?




Eso mismo me pregunto de los Caraguapis.Todos los vídeos son sobre comida basura porque no creo que hagan uno comparando lechugas romanas.De donde sacan la pasta para toda esa mierda?A menos que alguno de los dos(ella) sea paguitero
O son funcivagos.


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Cómo haces para costear tu modo de vida? ¿Te da miedo la subida de precuis por la crisis alimentaria?



Yo trabajo. Me gasto más de 400€ en comida al mes (en Suecia). Claro que me afecta la subida de precios, como a todos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Yo trabajo. Me gasto más de 400€ en comida al mes (en Suecia). Claro que me afecta la subida de precios, como a todos.



400E sl mes en comida en Suecia no es nada, chiqui.


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> 400E sl mes en comida en Suecia no es nada, chiqui.



Claro, es lo normal


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Sep 2022)

Qué sociedad tan demente. Cuando creo que ya no se puede ser más gilipollas, van y se superan.


Espero que a los degenerados que quieren inmovilizarse NO LES CUBRA LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL, les cobren la asistencia los bomberos que tengan que sacarles de casa por la ventana, etc...

Por cierto ¿hay nichos especiales para estos? creo que no caben en los huecos normales ¿no?ç

¿Y quién les va a limpiar el culo? sus actos joderán a los demás, si es que tienen familia.


Pero tal como están las cosas, capaces de incluir esto en la lista de los LGTBIXBPQLSZ... y pedir que les cubran el cebado para quedarse inmóviles.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Sep 2022)

Shudra dijo:


>



Lo de esa es por enfermedad, no por querer ponerse gorda. 

Lo escandaloso es lo de estos degenerados que quieren inmovilizarse por gordos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Sep 2022)

Para quedarse inmóvil no hace falta engordar. Que se aten con unas esposas como hiceron toda la vida los de los juegos sexuales.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Para quedarse inmóvil no hace falta engordar. Que se aten con unas esposas como hiceron toda la vida los de los juegos sexuales.



Claro,pero esto no poder moverte ni aunque quieras.Supongo que el hecho de la incapacidad física tiene que ver con el tema.Hay gente que se siente sexualmente atraída por personas muy discapacitadas.Igual va por ahí.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Qué sociedad tan demente. Cuando creo que ya no se puede ser más gilipollas, van y se superan.
> 
> 
> Espero que a los degenerados que quieren inmovilizarse NO LES CUBRA LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL, les cobren la asistencia los bomberos que tengan que sacarles de casa por la ventana, etc...
> ...



Aquí te doy la razón.Si se quieren joder la salud y la vida,pues vale,tú mismo.Pero las consecuencias que las asuma esa persona.
Seguramente esto lo incluyan en el royo LGTBIXBPQLSZ ese que mencionas.Para ser inclusivos.Ya pusieron a las gordas en la playa,lo siguientes son estos,aunque tal vez solo las gainers mujeres y a los tíos que les den,como suelen hacer.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Yo trabajo. Me gasto más de 400€ en comida al mes (en Suecia). Claro que me afecta la subida de precios, como a todos.



Pues 400 no parece mucho para ser gainer.Que sueles comprar?Supongo que muchos carbos y procesados?
Yo si me veo de feeder si con eso se gana mucha pasta online siempre que el gainer sepa que es algo peligroso y que le puede matar.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Pues 400 no parece mucho para ser gainer.Que sueles comprar?Supongo que muchos carbos y procesados?
> Yo si me veo de feeder si con eso se gana mucha pasta online siempre que el gainer sepa que es algo peligroso y que le puede matar.



Normalmente, el feeder sr scsbst convirtiendo en Gairner, por imitación de hábitos y por entorno. 
Y ayudar a destruir así a una persona , tanto moral como mental y físicamente , no, yo no lo haría por finero.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Normalmente, el feeder sr scsbst convirtiendo en Gairner, por imitación de hábitos y por entorno.
> Y ayudar a destruir así a una persona , tanto moral como mental y físicamente , no, yo no lo haría por finero.



Pues en el mensaje inicial del OP parece decir que el feeder suele ser una persona en su peso normal y hasta guapetes.
A ver,lo digo así en frío.A lo mejor luego en la práctica veo que no tengo estómago para eso,sobre todo ya llegados al momento de que el gainer ya no se puede levantar de la cama.Es como el Findom,en principio parece buena idea y dinero fácil,pero implica llegar a destruir la vida de una persona e incluso incurrir en delito.
Las parafilias son muy complicadas,los límites muy difusos.Uno nunca sabe lo que es capaz de hacer en según que circunstancias.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Claro,pero esto no poder moverte ni aunque quieras.Supongo que el hecho de la incapacidad física tiene que ver con el tema.Hay gente que se siente sexualmente atraída por personas muy discapacitadas.Igual va por ahí.



Uf. Degenerados.


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Pues 400 no parece mucho para ser gainer.Que sueles comprar?Supongo que muchos carbos y procesados?
> Yo si me veo de feeder si con eso se gana mucha pasta online siempre que el gainer sepa que es algo peligroso y que le puede matar.



Pues x ejemplo hoy he comprado pasta, atún, pizzas, helados, kanellbular (bollos de canela) manzanas, platanos, tomates, hamburguesas, queso, pan de molde y pan de hamburguesas, leche, galletas,, jamón cocido y creo q ya


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Pues x ejemplo hoy he comprado pasta, atún, pizzas, helados, kanellbular (bollos de canela) manzanas, platanos, tomates, hamburguesas, queso, pan de molde y pan de hamburguesas, leche, galletas,, jamón cocido y creo q ya



Parece una compra muy normal.La cantidad de lo que se come es lo que hace engordar,se puede comer de todo sin coger peso,pero no es tu objetivo,claro.


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Parece una compra muy normal.La cantidad de lo que se come es lo que hace engordar,se puede comer de todo sin coger peso,pero no es tu objetivo,claro.



Claro, yo intento comer de todo, pero como mucho. Y bueno, hoy no he comprado chocolate porque tengo, pero como chocolate a diario también


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Si no te lo comes todo entre hoy y mañana ni eres gainer ni eres ná...



Pues hoy me comí pasta con atun y mayonesa, dos helados sándwiches, una manzana y dos kit kat.


----------



## Esflinter (3 Sep 2022)

Quiénes, los reptilianos?


----------



## Esflinter (3 Sep 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Me está empezando a dar un asco terrible cada rincón de este mundo.



Vete al otro, no tardes


----------



## Esflinter (3 Sep 2022)

Cuanto caga un bicho de esos?


----------



## Esflinter (3 Sep 2022)

Abrazafarolas dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo que de los lgtbiqwerty, aberración antinatura



Los niñorratas también sois antinatura


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Bah, éso me lo ceno yo sin problemas ni engordar en la campaña de aceituna. Tú problema es que no mueves. Cardio y musculación en máquinas con regularidad y puedes seguir pesando 120 kilos y seguir viéndote gordo pero con mucha menos grasa, y más sano.
> 
> Conviértase en Sumo (y el arte de engordar para triunfar en la vida)



Ademáa de eso, de desayunar tomé chocolate con churros (de los congelados al horno) patatas y una cerveza de aperitivo, y luego la comida. Luego cenaré


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Claro, es lo normal



Yo discrepo. 400 euros para una persona sola, solo en comida es una barbaridad!


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Ademáa de eso, de desayunar tomé chocolate con churros (de los congelados al horno) patatas y una cerveza de aperitivo, y luego la comida. Luego cenaré



Me parece una barbaridad que una persona adulta tome chocolate con leche y encima churros. Tomas mucho alchohol? Porque normalmente la gente muy gorda evita el alcohol o el tabaco


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Pues x ejemplo hoy he comprado pasta, atún, pizzas, helados, kanellbular (bollos de canela) manzanas, platanos, tomates, hamburguesas, queso, pan de molde y pan de hamburguesas, leche, galletas,, jamón cocido y creo q ya




Y de todo eso cuanto comes por día?


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Me parece una barbaridad que una persona adulta tome chocolate con leche y encima churros. Tomas mucho alchohol? Porque normalmente la gente muy gorda evita el alcohol o el tabaco



No, casi no bebo


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y de todo eso cuanto comes por día?



Pues no te sabría decir…en otro mensaje puse lo que he comido hoy


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Yo discrepo. 400 euros para una persona sola, solo en comida es una barbaridad!



Suecia es más caro


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> No, casi no bebo




Es lo usual, ni beben ni fuman ya que les arrunaría el sabor a la comida, verdad?


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Suecia es más caro




Lo se, pero aún así 400 euros para una persona sola es una barbaridad. Supongo que las verduras no serán lo tuyo, no? Porque te podrías comprar un kilo de pimientos y hacerte una shashuka que casi no tiene calorías y te hartarías de comer y no tendrías las calorías de leche con chocolate y churros, que no te alimenta y encima te engorda como un cerdo. Claro, me dirás, es que es muy rico.

Y claro que lo es, pero una persona adulta no se puede alimentar de ese modo. Si nos vamos a alimentar solo de "cosas Ricas" quiere decir que nos comportamos como ninios y no como personas adultas.


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Claro, yo intento comer de todo, pero como mucho. Y bueno, hoy no he comprado chocolate porque tengo, pero como chocolate a diario también



Otra pregunta. Por qué te has puesto ese nick? Te agrada ser alguien que vive engordando ergo un gainer in weight?


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Es lo usual, ni beben ni fuman ya que les arrunaría el sabor a la comida, verdad?



Pues no se porqué, pero si es cierto q cuando estaba delgado bebía más alcohol, pero ahora me gusta comer con coca cola


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Lo se, pero aún así 400 euros para una persona sola es una barbaridad. Supongo que las verduras no serán lo tuyo, no? Porque te podrías comprar un kilo de pimientos y hacerte una shashuka que casi no tiene calorías y te hartarías de comer y no tendrías las calorías de leche con chocolate y churros, que no te alimenta y encima te engorda como un cerdo. Claro, me dirás, es que es muy rico.
> 
> Y claro que lo es, pero una persona adulta no se puede alimentar de ese modo. Si nos vamos a alimentar solo de "cosas Ricas" quiere decir que nos comportamos como ninios y no como personas adultas.



Pues compro pimientos de vez en cuando. Pero aquí la carne es muy cara. Una bandeja de 4 hamburguesas (unos 500g) cuesta unos 6-7€. las pechugas de pollo a 12-13€ el kilo…
las pizzas 3-4€…


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Otra pregunta. Por qué te has puesto ese nick? Te agrada ser alguien que vive engordando ergo un gainer in weight?



Pues cuando me registré lo acaba de ver, y me pareció buen nick


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Pues no se porqué, pero si es cierto q cuando estaba delgado bebía más alcohol, pero ahora me gusta comer con coca cola



Bueno, hasta me da la sensación de que estás tomando el pelo...

Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr?


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Bueno, hasta *me da la sensación de que estás tomando el pelo...*
> 
> Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr?



en absoluto.
Claro q bebo agua, mucha, pero comiendo me gusta la coca cola


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Pues compro pimientos de vez en cuando. Pero aquí la carne es muy cara. Una bandeja de 4 hamburguesas (unos 500g) cuesta unos 6-7€. las pechugas de pollo a 12-13€ el kilo…
> las pizzas 3-4€…




No hace falta comer carne. Si comes verduras, no engordas.

Yo vivo en Alemania y 4 hamburguesas cuestan (baratas) tambien unos 6 euros, las pechugas de pollo, lo mismo. Eso sí, las pizzas congeladas, en oferta se consiguen por 2 euros. Mucha diferencia no hay entre Alemania y Suecia. Salvo con las verduras, que si compras las de estación, están a un buen precio.


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No hace falta comer carne. Si comes verduras, no engordas.
> 
> Yo vivo en Alemania y 4 hamburguesas cuestan (baratas) tambien unos 6 euros, las pechugas de pollo, lo mismo. Eso sí, las pizzas congeladas, en oferta se consiguen por 2 euros. Mucha diferencia no hay entre Alemania y Suecia. Salvo con las verduras, que si compras las de estación, están a un buen precio.



Yo como verdura, pero necesito carne e hidratos tb para sentirme saciado


----------



## Esflinter (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No hace falta comer carne. Si comes verduras, no engordas.
> 
> Yo vivo en Alemania y 4 hamburguesas cuestan (baratas) tambien unos 6 euros, las pechugas de pollo, lo mismo. Eso sí, las pizzas congeladas, en oferta se consiguen por 2 euros. Mucha diferencia no hay entre Alemania y Suecia. Salvo con las verduras, que si compras las de estación, están a un buen precio.



No comes carne? Eres progre o que?


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Yo como verdura, pero necesito carne e hidratos tb para sentirme saciado




Y nadie dice que no lo hagas. Todo depende de las cantidades


----------



## Nebulosas (3 Sep 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> No comes carne? Eres progre o que?



Dije yo en algún momento que no como carne?


----------



## Gainer (3 Sep 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y nadie dice que no lo hagas. Todo depende de las cantidades



Yo como mucho de todo


----------



## SexyVIcky (4 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Claro, yo intento comer de todo, pero como mucho. Y bueno, hoy no he comprado chocolate porque tengo, pero como chocolate a diario también



Me caes muy bien,aunque no comparto tu visión de vida ni nada más.Pero te respeto obviamente como un ser humano más que se quiere matar.


----------



## SexyVIcky (4 Sep 2022)

Yo esta noche he comido ganchitos,palomitas falsas del Mercadona y cortezas falsas y me siento gordísima ya.Mi madre me ha ayudado.Luego peli mala de zombies


----------



## Gainer (4 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Me caes muy bien,aunque no comparto tu visión de vida ni nada más.Pero te respeto obviamente como un ser humano más que se quiere matar.



Yo tengo una vida, trabajo, viajo…no vivo para engordar


----------



## SexyVIcky (4 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Yo tengo una vida, trabajo, viajo…no vivo para engordar



Si,que me parece muy bien.Pero,no comparto eso de ser gainer y engordar por placer.Tambien,lo contrario,ser anorexica es lo peor.En mis años 20 de pizpi lo pase muy mal,luego con los años mejoro.Pero,es como la droga,nunca se supera,siempre está ahí latente.


----------



## Nebulosas (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Sep 2022)

ahí hay blackpepas de la doblez


----------



## Fenris (6 Sep 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Vaya… mi tío tiene 93 años y está gordo. Así q ese 0% patina. Además sigue viviendo en su casa, y tomándose su vino diario



Tendrá marcapasos o algo. Es imposible que un corazón de gordo llegue sano a los 93. Fisiológicamente imposible.


----------



## Gainer (6 Sep 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> Tendrá marcapasos o algo. Es imposible que un corazón de gordo llegue sano a los 93. Fisiológicamente imposible.



No, no lleva marcapasos


----------



## SexyVIcky (9 Sep 2022)

Up y Espero fotos o detalle de los menus


----------

